# Pics of my new babies!



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I got my computer to let me resize the pictures finally, so I thought I'd share. They are sooo sweet. These pictures aren't that great because the babies are glued to my legs and don't want to look at me or sit still for pictures lol. I included a pic of my new buck..I would have reposted pics of Millie and Mabel, but is the max they'll let you attach.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very very cute!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

adorable!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats you have some wonderful new babies. :stars: Wow, look at the color on George! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are cuties......  :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very adorable


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Awwwww - how cute!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh how adorable! I LOVE Opie!!!!!!


----------

